# Visitenkarten: Keine Aktualisierung



## Truster (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute. Ich habe ein Problem mit den Visitenkarten

1. Wird der Text nicht aktualisiert. d.h. mein LVL etc bleibt immer gleich. Chache löschen hat nix gebracht.
2. beim Auswahlbildschirm von meinen Char stehen mir nur 8 Motive zur Auswahl.

Wie kann ich das beheben?

Bin für jeden Tipp Dankbar.

Ach ja getestet hab ichs mit: MSIE60, Firefox 1.5.0.3 Win32, Safari2, Camino 1.0, Firefox 1.5.0.3 Mac.

Die Daten werden immer brav synchronisiert


mein Char: http://www.blasc.de/?c=240702&tab=1


----------



## B3N (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo Truster,

also bei mir wird Stufe 52 angezeigt in den Visitenkarten. Aktuell stehen für Allianz nur 8 Motive zur Auswahl. Prüfe bitte nochmals deine Cacheinstellungen und aktualisier mal mit Strg+F5.


----------



## Truster (24. Mai 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo Truster,
> 
> also bei mir wird Stufe 52 angezeigt in den Visitenkarten. Aktuell stehen für Allianz nur 8 Motive zur Auswahl. Prüfe bitte nochmals deine Cacheinstellungen und aktualisier mal mit Strg+F5.



Also bei Karte Nr. 4 z.B. wird immer noch Lvl 48 angezeigt. Cache habe ich bereits mehrmals geleert. Jedoch sollte der Cache keine Rolle spielen, denn man kann von keinen benutzer erwarten, dass er jedes mal seinen Cache leert. Auch die Bank- Und Inventaritems etc, werden bei meinen Gildenbankchar nicht übertragen. Leider musste ich bis auf weiteres auf die Konkurrenz ausweichen, was mir persönlich gar nicht gefällt, aber derzeit die einzige Möglichkeit ist, der Gilde aktuelle Daten zu liefern


----------



## Rookie (24. Mai 2006)

hast du die auslesung des bankfachs/inventars eingestellt?
ansonsten frag ich mich immernoch warums nur von (in dem fall) dir als 48 gesehen wird und von jedem anderen aktuell...


----------



## Thal (24. Mai 2006)

Rookie schrieb:


> hast du die auslesung des bankfachs/inventars eingestellt?
> ansonsten frag ich mich immernoch warums nur von (in dem fall) dir als 48 gesehen wird und von jedem anderen aktuell...


Nicht ganz...

Ich habe auch das Problem das mein Druide lvl 31 ist, aber angezeigt wird auf der Karte immer noch lvl 30
Meine Karte

Auch habe ich mit der Karte Nr 7 Probleme. Dort wird mein Priester noch mit der falschen Gilde angezeigt, deshalb mußte ich Karte Nr 4 nehmen.

Scheinbar gibt es mit den Karten Nr 4 und 7 eh Probleme. Schaue ich mir die Karten 4 und 7 von Truster an, sehe ich auch sein lvl 48. Nehme ich eine andere Karte, sehe ich sein rihtiges lvl 56.

Er ist also nicht alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (24. Mai 2006)

gut trotzdem seh ich bei deinem link nen 60er und nen 31er...
merkt ihr nicht dass ihr alle dasselbe prob ansprecht,
wenn es an blasc liegen würde, würde ich ja wohl auch probs haben, hab ich aber nicht...

postscriptum btw seh ich auch sein inv und bankfach...


----------



## JokerGermany (24. Mai 2006)

JA, es scheint auf einigen Karten wohl Probleme zu geben, habe ich bei meinen Chars auch bemerkt.

Die die man vor dem KArtenupdate genutzt hat, scheinen jetzt aber immer noch zu funktionieren.

Einige andere nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kun$! (28. Mai 2006)

Ich habe ein ähnliches problem: in Blasc wird auf der ersten seite das richtige level übertragen, aber auf den Visitenkarten steht immer noch 16 bzw.6, obwohl ich 19 bzw. 9/10 bin


----------



## JokerGermany (28. Mai 2006)

Kun$! schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ähnliches problem: in Blasc wird auf der ersten seite das richtige level übertragen, aber auf den Visitenkarten steht immer noch 16 bzw.6, obwohl ich 19 bzw. 9/10 bin



STRG + F5


----------



## Kun$! (28. Mai 2006)

ok thx


----------



## Truster (30. Mai 2006)

Natürlich gehe ich davon aus, dass es an Blasc liegt.

wow-handwerk.de client = Keine Probleme

rpg-outfitter.com's client = keine Probleme

Sag jetzt bitte nochmal, dass es nicht an blasc liegt und ich lach mich tot


----------



## Rayâ (30. Mai 2006)

Hey!
Ich ahbe ein Problem!
Ich ahbe zwischendurch die Gilde gewechselt jedoch wird  noch immer die *alte Gilde angezeigt*!
Bitte um hilfe um das zu beheben, danke im vorraus!

MfG 
rayâ


----------



## cobra.le (9. Juni 2006)

Ich sags ja nur ungern aber irgendwo muss bei Blasc doch ein kleiner Bug sein. Ich habe folgendes beobachtet:

Die Visitenkarte meines Schurken zeigt immer mal was anderes an. Mal Lvl 27, mal lvl 30 mal das aktuelle lvl 40. Und zwar auch bei mehrmaligen Strg + F5 und Bild Neuladen, Cache leeren etc. wird immer scheinbar wahllos zwischen den Werten hin und hergesprungen. Manchmal steht das Richtige drin, dann wieder das Falsche. Sehr seltsam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

